# Fortune teller machine



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

So I was listening to some Nox Arcana ~ Madame Endora with my headphones on yesterday ( my first mistake ) and memories of that Fortune teller machine came to mind and I thought, How cool would it be to make one of those with one of those candy vending machines inside it from Sams? 

So began the searching of fortune telling machines on the web and the watching of videos. Only to find out, and worse remembering it, that Gemmy had a Zultan fortune telling machine and I didn't buy it ( my second mistake ). 

I'd still like to make one. I think it would be soooooo cool to have one. The animatronics alone would put me in the nut house. Trying to learn how to make the eyes and mouth move. 

I did find one of the Gemmy ones on ebay. Price increase of course. 
It's tempting. Were they well made?

I


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey SS..I know of someone on another forum that is selling thier zultan ..I am not sure if it is a zultan fortune telling machine or just the guy..I have asked and waiting on reply.
He bought it at Target for 149 and wants 75..brand new in the box yet.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm interested! lol


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I passed on buying a Zultan from Garden Ridge last year at clearance for $50.. I should have bought it. There were tons of them and I thouhgt I'd get it for 75% off, lol.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have one, it's cool...for a Gemmy, they are one of the better made items, IMO


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

well, I'm thinking I need one. They seem pretty cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

The guy said someone just emailed him about picking it up ..he had it on craigs list too.
so if they dont he will let me know and i will get you in touch with him.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

ok, thanks a bunch. I don't NEED this but sure think it's cool.. lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was thinking about making one. About 3 years ago I started to collect parts. One of those is a light up crystal ball. I don't think it would be too hard to make one. Then use it to give out the candy.


----------

